# Safety



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Everyone please remember that first and foremost the top priority this weekend is safety. Please don't take any unneccesary chances out there. There is no deer worth a human life or injury that you would have to live with for the rest of your life. Have fun but please be safe!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Wear your orange, shoot what you see, not what you hear. Hell wear earplugs if you have to but dont shoot till you know exactly what it is.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

excellent post thanks for the reminder


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

1. ALWAYS wear a safety belt if you hunt above ground! We lose several hunters each year here in the Midwest who either fall asleep, break a tree limb, or just miss a step, and fall to the ground.

2. Let someone KNOW where you are headed. When you will (or should be back). And DO NOT take a white hanky with you!

3. Take a cell phone with you and place it on MUTE!

4. Take your trash out with you when you leave the field. The landowner will appreciate it!

5. Layer your clothes, so you can put more one AFTER you get to your stand, or take some off as the day warms up.

6. Take a couple of Zip Lock bags to use for your liquid wastes...you know!

7. Take Baby Wipes with you for when the Mexican food hits or cleaning up after field dressing your harvest.

8. Even if your new to an area, take a compass and know where you left your vehicle.

9. Leave your tobacco at home.

10. Wear eye protection, and if its going to be overcast, some yellow-tinted glasses work wonders.

ALWAYS look beyond where your point of impact is headed - you never know who or what might be just past it... :sniper:

Oh, and have fun! Enjoy the sunrise, the other game that you will see in the field or the air and be happy that your even able to go afield.
:beer:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I would even go so far as to recommend Walker Game ears and custom silicon plugs.

It may start at $400 for a pair, but WHAT IS your hearing worth to you.


----------

